# MTB Bg Comp vs Sport Shoes?????



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

I need to start looking into a new pair of shoes, and have heard great things about the Specialized models. What is the difference between the Sport & Comp shoes besides the buckle vs velcro? And about $50.00? Lol

Is the buckle more secure? Any chance of it breaking?

Thank you!
Chris


----------



## daniyarm (Jan 18, 2007)

Better materials, but for some reason heavier (120g / pair), toe protector and buckle. I am pretty happy with my sports model. It's comfy and relatively light. If you got money, skip comp and go for the expert model, it's got carbon sole and a very nice footbed. I got a pair of Specialized footbeds on Ebay and they are awesome.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have sport road shoes and comp Mtb shoes. The buckle does keep my foot nice and secure since I have the 2 Velcro straps quite loose to stop hot foot. I also have some Blue BG footbeds and one of the shims in my right shoe to stop ITB problems I used to have. 

The reinforced toe on the comp model stops the front of the shoe from scuffing and yes i do prefer the buckle to the Velcro as i can easily adjust the shoe on the fly. I can do this also with the sport shoe but if the Velcro is wet or muddy it doesn't stick as well.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

What a timely post....

I just retired my 10 year old Specilized shoes yesterday. I replaced them (last night) w/ Experts, _only_ because the LBS I was in didn't have a Comp in my size. I would have been fine w/ the Comp too. I tried a size 9 (a tad small) and knew I'd need to go to 10 - and they only had Expert in that size. I got it for the list price of the Comp, so I won't complain. Both shoes felt comfortable. Honestly, I wouldn't mind the buckle on the Comp - I like a positive fit. I don't think you'll go wrong with either shoe.

Funny, I like the Comp and Expert more than the 2011 S-Works OTHER than the double Boas - an infinitely adjustable "snug". The S-Works was way narrow. Probably would have given a bit.


----------



## sm1000 (May 10, 2005)

Looks like the Sport shoe doesn't come in half sizes, while the Comp does.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

sm1000 said:


> Looks like the Sport shoe doesn't come in half sizes, while the Comp does.


Not sure, but I wouldn't hang my hat on half size being the right fit even if that's your street shoe size. I could actually have taken a 10.5 in the Expert and been fine - my street shoes are more often than not 9.5 & 10, never 10.5.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't know if they changed it but on the 2010 and prior sport shoes the velcro is single row stitched to the strap material - I had one of the straps completely tear apart when I was trying on shoes in the store. On the expert and comp those straps are heat fused to the velcro and its never going to separate. 

If you look closely at the sport shoes you'll see other areas with a single row stitch where its a double on the comp and expert. The sports are just not made well. I have a pair of comps 2 seasons old and they are rock solid.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

92gli said:


> On the expert and comp those straps are heat fused to the velcro and its never going to separate.


I did not notice that, but it's good to know.

Not that it means anything, but I'll ride the new shoes today and provide some feedback if the OP isn't like in a huge hurry. I'll do it regardless just cuz we're talking about them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyguy1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought the sport version earlier this summer. It was part money but mostly I don't like the reliability of ratchets. Granted you can by replacement ones relatively cheap but its inconvenient and I don't want to have it break on me when I'm in the middle of a ride.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

selector said:


> I just retired my 10 year old Specialized shoes yesterday. I replaced them (last night) w/ Experts, _only_ because the LBS I was in didn't have a Comp in my size. I would have been fine w/ the Comp too. I tried a size 9 (a tad small) and knew I'd need to go to 10 - and they only had Expert in that size. I got it for the list price of the Comp, so I won't complain. Both shoes felt comfortable. Honestly, I wouldn't mind the buckle on the Comp - I like a positive fit. I don't think you'll go wrong with either shoe.


I've had some of the Specialized BG Expert shoes for a while now. One issue with them is that the sole has exposed carbon fibre across the instep of the shoe. If you try and pedal clipped out on top of XTR SPD pedals the metal cleats slide up and down on the carbon fibre. If you add some water/ mud in they become even more slippery.:skep:

The fix is to glue a strip of old tyre across the instep of the shoe so that you can jump on the bike and pedal straight away without needing to worry about your feet sliding off the pedals. This is probably worth doing on the non carbon BG Comp and BG Sport shoes too because the tyre rubber compound is softer than the harder sole material of the shoe which will give you more grip.

Pictured below: Gluing a strip of old tyre across the shoe instep makes it easier and safer to pedal clipped out on top of SPD pedals.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

WR304 said:


> If you try and pedal clipped out on top of XTR SPD pedals the metal cleats slide up and down on the carbon fibre..


You mean the instep will slide about on top of the pedal right?


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Wearing the un-modified BG Expert shoes I found that my feet were sliding forwards and backwards on top of the XTR SPD pedals. It's not an issue that's unique to Specialized mountain bike shoes. Lots of mountain bike shoes suffer from the same design problem.

Some examples of times when you may need to pedal clipped out would be immediately after jumping on the bike cyclocross style, or when riding a section where you have to dab quickly to stay upright.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Just got done riding...

The Experts I got have a rubber like non skid material on the instep. Now I didn't trying pedaling on the instep, but there isn't completely exposed CF there. My son has my camera - I'll take a pic a bit later.

As far as comfort, great shoe. Remember, I'm coming off an OOOOOld shoe, so anything would be better. I felt instantly comfortable w/ the Expert and the fit was great - I think size 10 is about as dead-on as it could be.


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

WR304 said:


> One issue with them is that the sole has exposed carbon fibre across the instep of the shoe. If you try and pedal clipped out on top of XTR SPD pedals the metal cleats slide up and down on the carbon fibre.


On the model I have, the small exposed carbon fiber section is flanked by a razor-like pattern.









You'll notice the only section that is carbon fiber is the small "triangle" where F.A.C.T. logo is printed.

Edit: Okay, I'm slow. I see this is on your set as well. Sorry. Honestly, I've never had a problem with this (could be my pedals).

By the way, I absolutely love these shoes. Very comfortable and the carbon sole provides a stiff, reliable platform. Plus, no buckles to break!


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

Does the Comp accept toe studs? I don't think the Sport does but I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## newportl (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, the comp accepts studs.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

newportl said:


> Yes, the comp accepts studs.


And comes w/ them too.

Here's the bottom of my shoe:










Seems they've taken your concern/trouble to heart Dan. :thumbsup:


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

As I've got a spare pair of 2010 BG Expert shoes lying around I've taken a photo of the original carbon fibre shoe sole alongside an XTR pedal.  

What happens is that the front of the XTR pedal binding is almost the same width as the carbon fibre channel on the shoe. The carbon fibre channel on the shoe ends up acting as a guide. There isn't much friction between the smooth metal of the binding and carbon fibre sole so the shoe can slide freely forwards and backwards on top of the pedal, especially when wet or muddy. The rear of the pedal binding is wider but smooth too so doesn't dig into the hard tread of the shoe.

If you use pedals such as Crank Brothers Eggbeaters then their bindings are a different shape so wouldn't touch the carbon fibre in the same way. 

Tyre tread compound is softer and more grippy than the shoe's tread. By putting a strip of old tyre over the sole you'll have a more secure pedalling platform when clipped out with any type of pedal. 

Pictured below: The carbon channel on a Specialized BG Expert shoe is almost exactly the same width as the front of a Shimano XTR pedal binding.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

WR304 said:


> As I've got a spare pair of 2010 BG Expert shoes lying around I've taken a photo of the original carbon fibre shoe sole alongside an XTR pedal.
> 
> What happens is that the front of the XTR pedal binding is almost the same width as the carbon fibre channel on the shoe. The carbon fibre channel on the shoe ends up acting as a guide. There isn't much friction between the smooth metal of the binding and carbon fibre sole so the shoe can slide freely forwards and backwards on top of the pedal, especially when wet or muddy. The rear of the pedal binding is wider but smooth too so doesn't dig into the hard tread of the shoe.
> 
> ...


Should have known better than to mess w/ your accuracy!!! I run the EXACT same setup now - Expert/XTR.


----------



## brad72 (Jun 12, 2009)

After looking at the expert shoes I wonder if my wife would like to donate the money I was going to spend on her birthday present to me so I can replace my comp shoes. I can't see the problem especially since I just bought an Enduro


----------



## 96m2comp (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you to all for the feedback and opinions!

I stopped by the LBS and tried on the Sport & Comp models (no Expert in stock: probably a good thing!). I am leaning towards the Comps, but want ot try a 41.5 before deciding. 41 is to small, 42 is just a little to big.

Not sure when they are getting another in, but then again I luckily don't need the shoes yesterday.

Chris


----------



## PBateman (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds good! I really like my Comps. You'll be happy with them!! They have held up great and going from all velcro to the buckle setup makes a big difference IMO. Love being able to reach down and give them a click after they settle in on a ride.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

PBateman said:


> Sounds good! I really like my Comps. You'll be happy with them!! They have held up great and going from all velcro to the buckle setup makes a big difference IMO. Love being able to reach down and give them a click after they settle in on a ride.


Like I noted above, I would have been fine w/ the Comps - the LBS just didn't have them in my size. I'd go for it...

PBateman... can you fill me in on your avatar??? I ride NS (and Burton before that)... just not sure what you're trying communicate w/ the lines between the two logos... :thumbsup:


----------



## checocc (Sep 15, 2005)

i have like 2 months with my first mtb shoes, the bg comp, (use to have vans with flat pedals, pretty nice combination) and i think its a bit on the narrow side, if you have wide feet like me, you should try something else.
just read about some sidi models for wide feet, but need to do some research about it. now i have to wear these shoes until they're finished. already have some heel counter deformation to the outside


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

checocc said:


> i have like 2 months with my first mtb shoes, the bg comp, (use to have vans with flat pedals, pretty nice combination) and i think its a bit on the narrow side, if you have wide feet like me, you should try something else.
> just read about some sidi models for wide feet, but need to do some research about it. now i have to wear these shoes until they're finished. already have some heel counter deformation to the outside


Cycling shoes are like bike saddles - you just have to keep trying different ones until you find a model that works for you. Everyone's different.

Like many Italian brands Sidi cycling shoes tend to be quite narrow. Their fit is narrower and also shallower than Specialized cycling shoes with less room in the front for your toes.

I've got a pair of the standard width Sidi Dominator MTB shoes but never really got on with them - mostly because of the lack of room in the front for your toes. The width of the walking tread on the sole is really narrow so that you don't feel that stable when standing in them. (Specialized MTB shoes have tread that extends right out to the edge of the shoe and are much easier to stand in as a result). The Sidi click lock ratchet system always seems to either squash your feet or be too loose also.

The Sidi Dominator "Mega" wide fit shoes are supposed to be much wider than the standard model though.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Sidi_Dominator_5_Mega_MTB_Cycling_Shoes/5360045645/

It could be worth trying on some Northwave cycling shoes. They're usually a wider fit.

With your current Specialized shoes something to try would be removing the original Specialized insole and using a thinner insole. That should give your feet a bit more room which might make them feel a bit better.

*Edit:* This is quite an interesting thread discussing cycling shoe width.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=34275

Pictured below: Comparison of the tread design on Sidi Dominator 5 MTB shoe and Specialized BG Expert MTB shoe.


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Man... these are nice shoes. They're not even noticable while riding. I know they're on, cuz I put 'em on, but all I feel is my connection to the pedal, everything else is like natural.

:thumbsup:


----------

